# The All New Aspire Breeze! First look.



## Alex (17/5/17)

*The All New Aspire Breeze! First look.*





*The All New Aspire Breeze! First look.*
Posted by Aspire Vape Co
on May 16th, 2017

Aspire has just announced the release of the Aspire Breeze. A small portable AIO (all in one) and MTL (mouth to lung) device ! At first sight this might seem like a mimic of similar small devices that came out this year, however do not be fooled. Aspire Breeze is re fillable. Yes ! no more going to hell and back trying to carefully fill up up and possibly breaking your device. This is simple, it is meant to be re filled. instead of coughing up 1/3 of the cost of the device for a new pod pack, just fill it up with your favorite E liquid.






Aspire Breeze is sported in four different colors; red, blue, grey, and black. Sits 93mm tall, 18mm thin, and 33mm wide, yes this thing will fit almost anywhere including small pockets. Now i know some will say “well all these tiny devices coming out sacrifice tank capacity”…well not this time around. The Aspire Breeze surprisingly has a 2ml Tank Capacity. Aside from that the Aspire Breeze has a smooth Aluminum alloy finish.

The Device offers two ways of charging; Micro – USB Charging and a Charging Dock. Oh and here is the cherry on top… This device uses the all time favorite U-Tech coil! rest assured this has a good amount of kick in comparison to the size. 

source: https://aspirevapeco.com/aspire-breeze-is-here-and-it-is-about-to-take-you-by-surprise/

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## aktorsyl (17/5/17)

Alex said:


> Yes ! no more going to hell and back trying to carefully fill up up and possibly breaking your device.


They don't have much faith in their own build quality, do they? 
But on a serious note.. that actually looks pretty good for beginners. Hell, it even looks good as a pocket stealth kit for vets.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (17/5/17)

I want. I'm not MTL, but I buy similar things for smokers to get them onto vaping. Rock on aspire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (17/5/17)

Aspire coils are possibly the best designed coils designed for MTL so hopefully should be a winner.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (17/5/17)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amir (17/5/17)

It really is nifty but you'd be surprised at how well the Twisp Clearo 2 fits the bill in the MTL department. My wife has tried it all... Everything I own and owned and stuff I have yet to own... Her default setting is clearo 2 and 18mg musk twisp juice. The funny thing is, the minute she turns her back, I hit it a few times and then put it back quickly, quietly and efficiently. It's small, stealthy, redesigned and it works like a boss!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr.T (17/5/17)

Shaddup and take my money. I'm a sucker for anything MTL and Aspire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (17/5/17)

Mr.T said:


> Shaddup and take my money. I'm a sucker for anything MTL and Aspire


Agreed. The Nautilus 2 is the most amazing thing since pants.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr.T (17/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Agreed. The Nautilus 2 is the most amazing thing since pants.


So glad someone else agrees.
It doesn't matter what juice I throw in it or what else I try to compare it with, nothing even comes close. All the other vapers at work are now changing their cloud chuckers to Nauti 2s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (17/5/17)

Mr.T said:


> So glad someone else agrees.
> It doesn't matter what juice I throw in it or what else I try to compare it with, nothing even comes close. All the other vapers at work are now changing their cloud chuckers to Nauti 2s


Yup. I must admit I was getting heavily frustrated with the Nauti2 during the first few days (very messy refilling), but after the threads settled in a bit it was clean&dry from there on out.


----------



## Mr.T (17/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Yup. I must admit I was getting heavily frustrated with the Nauti2 during the first few days (very messy refilling), but after the threads settled in a bit it was clean&dry from there on out.


Mine was perfect from the start, but both have started to leak a bit from the air holes, after about 4 weeks of heavy use. Still, nothing else comes close to the flavour of these so I'll stick with it till the Nauti 3 comes out..


----------



## r0ckf1re (9/10/17)

Anyone know if the Aspire Breeze and the coils are available in SA ?


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Missed this one @Alex 
Looks like an electric razor - lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/17)

Got one in Paris... I still need to open the package... will get to it sometime... too many other goodies that are more exciting to play with right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (10/10/17)

Lol @Rob Fisher 
How big was your bag on the way back from Paris?
Did you go there empty and come back overloaded?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/10/17)

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher
> How big was your bag on the way back from Paris?
> Did you go there empty and come back overloaded?



My suitcase was marked with a red tag as "Heavy" on the way back and was choc a block.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

